# Caterpillars



## orionmystery (Mar 31, 2012)

Hawk moth caterpillar. Merged from 6 images 



IMG_0288 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_6831 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

_Thosea vetusta_ caterpillar



IMG_7979b copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Not sure what caterpillar



IMG_8511 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Not sure of its ID.



IMG_9628 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## Demers18 (Mar 31, 2012)

Those are some awesome shots!

Which lens were you using?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> Those are some awesome shots!
> 
> Which lens were you using?



Kurt usually leaves the Exif data in his shots... so you can find out that way! Looks like these were all shot at 65mm... so he probably used his Canon MP-E65 for these.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 31, 2012)

awesome shots.. I love that last one, that is one ODD looking critter! What planet did that come from, LOL!


----------



## Cpi2011 (Apr 1, 2012)

Amazing set of photographs specially the first and 3rd images are great...


----------



## Demers18 (Apr 1, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Kurt usually leaves the Exif data in his shots... so you can find out that way! Looks like these were all shot at 65mm... so he probably used his Canon MP-E65 for these.



I had actually looked for it and only saw that he took the shot with his 40D and there was no info about the lens, hence the reason for the question.

Then again I was looking with my iPhone so I'm not sure if Flickr doesn't show all the exif data while on your mobile.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 1, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> Those are some awesome shots!
> 
> Which lens were you using?


 


cgipson1 said:


> Demers18 said:
> 
> 
> > Those are some awesome shots!
> ...


 


cgipson1 said:


> awesome shots.. I love that last one, that is one ODD looking critter! What planet did that come from, LOL!


 


Cpi2011 said:


> Amazing set of photographs specially the first and 3rd images are great...


 


Demers18 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for looking and commenting, Demers18, Charlie, Cpi2011.

Demers - Charlie is right. I don't hide my exif. They are all still intact. All with the MP-E65 1x-5x macro lens. 

You can use any exif viewer to view them. I have a slightly outdated guide here: http://orionmystery.blogspot.com/2009/02/exif-viewer-read-before-you-ask-what.html

ps: just installed Fxif...it works great. Doubt you can view on smartphones though.


----------



## Demers18 (Apr 1, 2012)

orionmystery said:


> Thanks for looking and commenting, Demers18, Charlie, Cpi2011.
> 
> Demers - Charlie is right. I don't hide my exif. They are all still intact. All with the MP-E65 1x-5x macro lens.
> 
> ...



Thanks Kurt

I just checked on my computer and yes all the exif data is there. They must not let you see it while using your phone.

None the less your photo's are amazing and thank for sharing them.


----------



## RxForB3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Merged as in focus stacking?  Or merged how?  Very nice and clear photos.  Can't wait till maybe I can reach this quality!


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 1, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> orionmystery said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for looking and commenting, Demers18, Charlie, Cpi2011.
> ...


 
My pleasure, Demers18 



RxForB3 said:


> Merged as in focus stacking?  Or merged how?  Very nice and clear photos.  Can't wait till maybe I can reach this quality!



Thanks RxForB3. Merged like this: Photomerge 6 MPE65 shots into one | Up Close with Nature


----------



## RxForB3 (Apr 1, 2012)

I see   Thanks for the link!


----------



## groan (Apr 2, 2012)

I never thought of doing a merge that way, but it makes sense, why wouldn't it work?
Does it give you a larger image as an end result?


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 2, 2012)

groan said:


> I never thought of doing a merge that way, but it makes sense, why wouldn't it work?
> Does it give you a larger image as an end result?


 
Yes, you'll get a bigger image as an end result. Sometimes the merging won't work but it's still possible to merge the images manually.



RxForB3 said:


> I see   Thanks for the link!



You're welcome.


----------

